# Next ROH iPPV - Death Before Dishonor IX - September 17th, NYC!



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

> “Death Before Dishonor” is an event that has become synonymous with Ring of Honor since the inaugural edition on July 19, 2003 that emanated from the historic Rexplex in Elizabeth, NJ. That year featured the last ROH match of Paul London as he challenged Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title, a Dog Collar Match between CM Punk & Raven, and that infamous appearance of Jeff Hardy inside the ROH ring.
> 
> Something special was born in New Jersey that night, and “Death Before Dishonor” is a tradition that has continued on every year, right alongside “Glory by Honor”, the “Anniversary Show”, and “Final Battle”, as the signature events of ROH’s calendar year.
> 
> ...


Was expecting GBH X to be the NYC show, but I'm cool with this.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I did fear that they were going to just ignore doing a DBD this year so I'm happy to hear this. Sounds like it will be GBH in November then.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WUT DA HAIL


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

They're gonna struggle with fresh match-ups for this one unless they break out the gimmicks.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck, yeah! I'm so happy right now! I had some doubts for DBD, but it's okay now. But again, what about GBH?


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought with the TV show debuting a few days later that they weren't going to have an iPPV till after TV started.


----------



## spawnsyxx9 (May 4, 2009)

Very cool. The history behind DBD is what makes ROH so great.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

The CRA1GER said:


> I thought with the TV show debuting a few days later that they weren't going to have an iPPV till after TV started.


The last IPPV got them a lot of publicity, I imagine a good show would only help their TV show get viewers.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Glory By Honor should be in Chicago for November obviously.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The night after Dayton (Nov. 19th) maybe?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SOTF/GBH weekend?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome, hopefully I can make it out to this show. I'm sure it's gonna be great, like every other Death Before Dishonor has been.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Glad DBD is actually going to happen.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Awesome, hopefully I can make it out to this show. I'm sure it's gonna be great, like every other Death Before Dishonor has been.


DBD7 had such epic matches and moments left and right.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Would be cool if they went back to Philly for GBH


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tbh I think this iPPV will have the least bit of momentum going into it. There hasn't been a show in a month, and no one will see the tv tapings until after this iPPV, so I don't think the buyrate will be all that high. But hey, ya never know. Some of these may be stretches, but this is what I want to see:

*Main Event - Double Dog Collar Match*
The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express

*ROH World Championship*
Davey Richards(c) vs. Michael Elgin (_Elgin beats Eddie at the tv tapings, and as Davey being a fighting champion, decides to give him a shot, thus giving us a fresh matchup and a possible face turn for Elgin)_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly

*ROH Television Championship*
El Generico(c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (_since Ciampa actually does deserve a shot)_

Eddie Edwards vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Chris Hero vs. Jay Lethal

Roderick Strong vs. Steve Corino (_ya know, if Corino's there)_

The Young Bucks vs. The Bravado Brothers


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd forgotten about Lethal never working Claudio in singles or Hero at all. Gotta get those matches.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

will Hero and Claudio still be there by the time the ippv rolls around


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

i suppose that could be the selling point for the iPPV if its Hero/Claudios last ROH Matches


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You know what they may as well do a 1 night tag tournament for this iPPV just to do something fresh. They're so short on fresh matches that they can do they've literally almost run out of fresh opponents for all the major names to face. Davey's faced most guys a bunch of times bar the new names. Maybe Generico is the only slight exception. KOW have done pretty much everything. They had WGTT roll through everyone straight away and there's nothing fresh for them. They've got more than enough teams they can put together to have a 1 night tournament like DDT4 and set some new contenders for a tag title shot up properly as well as establish a team like Cole/O'Reilly without having them win the whole thing.

WGTT
KOW
Briscoes
ANX
Cole/O'Reilly
Strong/Elgin
Wolves
Bravados

You can then throw in a Generico and Cabana match vs Ciampa and Bennett and have Corino cut a promo.*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Corino & Jacobs as a team would be nice


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So happy the next ROH NYC show will be an iPPV. I didn't really think we would get one as I would have guessed it to be announced by now if they planned on having one soon. Ready that little article makes me think that they have something really big planned for the main event.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

You all seem to be overlooking that fact that the first TV episode airs a week after this show.

This show could well be used to explain the weird booking, for the title matches. There's a good chance of solid wins for Lethal, Strong and the KOW. We could even end up with Wolves vs. Strong/Elgin again. This time with Strong getting the pin. Maybe Lethal beats Ciampa. Maybe the Kings beat Generico & Cabana.

Something crazy could happen between the Briscoes and the ANX. Whether or not it'll be in a direct match-up, who knows.

I'm not expecting the continuity to be great and I'm not expecting a major historic event, in other words.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Claudio vs. Hero in a farewell match maybe?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> Claudio vs. Hero in a farewell match maybe?


I rather their farewell match to be a tag match to be honest . Claudio vs Hero is always lackluster but I suppose a farewell match doesn't have to just be a awesome match . I suppose an emotional send off against each other would work perfect too .


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

happy for this iPPV. i can't wait..


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Claudio vs. Hero in a farewell match maybe?


It'd be the best idea.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *You know what they may as well do a 1 night tag tournament for this iPPV just to do something fresh. They're so short on fresh matches that they can do they've literally almost run out of fresh opponents for all the major names to face. Davey's faced most guys a bunch of times bar the new names. Maybe Generico is the only slight exception. KOW have done pretty much everything. They had WGTT roll through everyone straight away and there's nothing fresh for them. They've got more than enough teams they can put together to have a 1 night tournament like DDT4 and set some new contenders for a tag title shot up properly as well as establish a team like Cole/O'Reilly without having them win the whole thing.
> 
> WGTT
> KOW
> ...


If they do not just do Tag Team Turmoil last month, that would have been fine.

For whatever it is worth, we will likely get the return of the Bucks on this show. Maybe Amazing Red too.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Bucks vs Cole/O'Reilly II with no interference would be nice...


----------



## Spliff Huxtable (Apr 13, 2011)

Richards vs Benjamin would be a good main event that requires no real build. Shelton getting a title shot could be logically explained too, since he's the only one in ROH with a pin fall over Davey in 2011.

As for the undercard, if the Kings are gonna be on the show, I'd like to see them put another team over on their way out... namely ANX, since they could really use it, and it would just make sense.

I could get into a Bucks vs Cole & O'Reilly rematch, maybe with the gimmick that the Bravado's have been barred from the building.

Also, I would think Jacobs will finally wrestle on this show.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Richards vs Benjamin might make me throw my TV out of the window.*


----------



## Spliff Huxtable (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I know it'd just be the worst ever.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Richards vs Benjamin might make me throw my TV out of the window.*


A bunch of really fast moves vs. a bunch of really slow moves - what's not to love?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Richards vs Shelton would be shitty. When WGTT first came in I thought it would be a good match, but after seeing Shelton in an ROH ring for a while, it really wouldn't be.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Are the Kings defo signed with the WWE or are they still in talks?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nobody really knows what's going on with them. 

Shelton/Davey is not something I want to see as a main event. It would really put a damper on my whole trip to NYC for the show if I knew that was main eventing.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Richards vs. Shelton would be a good TV defense. It's the kind of match that would draw a lot of eyeballs but might not give value for money. It'd be the equivalent of what matches like Ric Flair vs. Road Warrior Hawk were, back in the NWA days. Sounds special on paper but would end up being forgettable, in reality.

I was really disappointed with WGTT's singles matches at SCOH. Haas and Benjamin aren't great singles wrestlers IMHO. Neither of them are a good size match for Davey, either.

I can see a lot of newer fans liking the idea of Davey-Shelton and marking out for the Davey stuff that would be novel to them, though.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I know I won't be watching this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Richards vs. Shelton would be a good TV defense. It's the kind of match that would draw a lot of eyeballs but might not give value for money. It'd be the equivalent of what matches like Ric Flair vs. Road Warrior Hawk were, back in the NWA days. Sounds special on paper but would end up being forgettable, in reality.
> 
> I was really disappointed with WGTT's singles matches at SCOH. Haas and Benjamin aren't great singles wrestlers IMHO. Neither of them are a good size match for Davey, either.
> 
> I can see a lot of newer fans liking the idea of Davey-Shelton and marking out for the Davey stuff that would be novel to them, though.


*Flair/Hawk from Bunkhouse Stampede 88 was awesome btw.

I'd say it's a time for someone to have another long ROH title reign after the last few have been kinda short and not that memorable but there's only really a couple of title defenses that I wanna see Davey have. O'Reilly is right at the top of the lost. Richards/Edwards III will happen. Other than that maybe a defense vs Generico.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

With the addition of new NOAH talents, title reigns can be extended for once. It was a bit tough once those guys went, because Morishima, KENTA and the like provide more class oppposition to add added credability to a reign. Richards having a title reign with programs/matches with Edwards, KENTA, maybe a match against Morishima, though not sure about that, and down the line, Elgin and O'Reilly would pique my interest.

O'Reilly and Elgin, in my opinion, are two future stars at the top of the card. 

I really hope they get behind Elgin, because for me, he has that feel of a Joe-type of character who comes in and rips shit up.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> O'Reilly and Elgin, in my opinion, are two future stars at the top of the card.


Testify.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

First talent announced yesterday:

- World Tag Team Champions Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas
- World TV Champion El Generico
- Roderick Strong with Truth Martini

Hopefully they start building this right after the TV tapings; I'd like to see at least one title match announced next week, along with more names.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm predicting a non-title champion vs. champion throwaway match between Generico and Richards for the main. I'm always WAY off though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

With so little build, a Champions Challenge Match could be a good option. The Kings final match is also a good sell for an event that will have little time to be advertised and hyped compared to events that have come before it.

Those two things could probably equal, or at worse come in a bit below what BITW did, plus, knowing how it's gone so far, Steen could mention his intentions to be there and fuck shit up. I'd go all for it and have Corino call out Steen - after Steen invades the TV tapings - and tell him to meet him in the ring at Death Before Dishonor, showing a degeneration to his old ways. Cornette refuses to accept the request and instead, orders that ringside be cleared of anyone affiliated with ROH and Steen is allowed in, but whatever happens is on Corino's head.

A Steen/Corino showdown, something like Richards/Generico and The Kings farewell would have my money, but I'll order it whatever happens, I'd wager.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Why on earth would you wanna put together a PPV-selling card?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Why on earth would you wanna put together a PPV-selling card?



Why not?, this is an important show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Why on earth would you wanna put together a PPV-selling card?


Beyond the fact it's a PPV and Death Before Dishonor?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

No, this is a stacked PPV-caliber card dripping with potential ****+ MOTYC:

ROH Title Match
Davey Richards vs. Shelton Benjamin

Eddie Edwards vs. Mike Bennett

TV Title Match
El Generico vs. Colt Cabana

Charlie Haas vs. Harry Smith

Briscoe Bros. vs. Chavo Guerrero Sr. & Jr.

Farewell Match
Kings of Wrestling vs. Bravado Bros.

Roderick Strong vs. Rhett Titus

Michael Elgin vs. Grizzly Redwood

Jay Lethal vs. Steve Corino

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenny King


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

You know the worst part of SDS's joke card? A couple of those matches will happen eventually because of the lack of depth on the roster. Specially those two horrid things at the top. 

For the real card I hope they do the Bucks/Cole & O'Reilly rematch because that was well on it's way to becoming great before the interference.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow you guys are crazy, Shelton Benjamin vs. Davey is like one of the main matches I want to see in ROH that hasn't happened yet. And I want to see Davey vs. Kyle O'Reily.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

_do you enjoy bad wrestling_


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Benjamin ain't shit without a Hall of Fame in-ring worker laying out his matches for him.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Briscoes/ANX confirmed for DBD IX... but will it be a Ladder War?



> The fight between the Briscoes & The All Night Express has been carrying on for months now, and has shown little sign of slowing down. If anything, it has only gotten increasingly more violent and out of control. As seen in the most recent ROH Video Wire (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-video-wire-81711/), it even broke out in the parking lot at the Frontier Fieldhouse where Rhett Titus attempted to use a ladder as a weapon against the Briscoes.
> 
> Well ROH officials have decided to let these four men tear into each other when we return to NYC on September 17th for “Death Before Dishonor IX” with the winner of the bout receiving a future title shot within the year. ROH officials, however, have yet to decide what stipulation this match will have. It is no secret after watching the aforementioned videowire that the Briscoe Brothers want a Ladder War and really with both the ANX & the Briscoes wanting to settle this rivalry once and for all, if there is any match to do that it would be a Ladder War.
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They best either have something big planned for Hero and Claudio or some big special attraction coming in because this show is looking so flat already. Strong/Edwards will most likely be a good match but it's got a stupid stip which makes people care even less for a match that a lot of people don't really care for anyway. 

Briscoes/ANX has been lazily booked for the most part. They don't like each other so they've had a lot of matches with each other. That's been the feud in a nutshell. Having a Ladder War just because they need a strong attraction for the show and because there hasn't been one in a while is shitty. Sucks it's been overshadowed by Briscoes/WGTT

Davey not being here for the show is so bad too. Oh hey we've got a big iPPV here but our champ is over in Japan jobbing to Devitt & Taguchi but you should still care about this show with reliable matches and little build. Cabana's going to be in Japan for this show too leaving their depleted roster even more bare. Make no mistake it'll likely be a strong show in terms of match quality but there's really no reason to care for it right now unless they announce something huge.*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not very hyped for this so far, and I'm not sure if I will be when the whole card's announced unless there's something that REALLY grabs my attention.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I knew once they started doing more than 4 iPPVs in the year that the quality of them would deteriorate and they definitely have, noticeably so. 3 months in between each show gives them time to build to each show as a milestone point without having to put filler shows on iPPV like this just because it's that time. They're falling into the same trap that WWE has created with their gimmick PPVs. Mania weekend is fine being a double iPPV as long as the anniversary show isn't. Then another in the Summer, another in September and then Final Battle. That still gives you 5 iPPVs a year.*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well if the Observer is to believed then the tv tapings were the last shows for Claudio and Hero, so they might not be on this show. And seeing how this ippv just feels like a throwaway before the tv show starts I don't know if there's going to be anything outstanding for this show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ROH needs some new talents. Whether they be Japanese or the Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens prototypes. Even if they get another Michel Elgin or another Kenny King or something. Yeah and Kenny King really should break off from Rhett Titus. They are great together and all but Kenny King can be a main event guy for the company no doubt about it.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

KingCrash said:


> Well if the Observer is to believed then the tv tapings were the last shows for Claudio and Hero, so they might not be on this show. And seeing how this ippv just feels like a throwaway before the tv show starts I don't know if there's going to be anything outstanding for this show.


pretty much this. they backed themselves into a corner with this one.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> ROH needs some new talents. Whether they be Japanese or the Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens prototypes. Even if they get another Michel Elgin or another Kenny King or something. Yeah and Kenny King really should break off from Rhett Titus. They are great together and all but Kenny King can be a main event guy for the company no doubt about it.


He's going to be main eventing this PPV _with_ Titus. Breaking them up would derail both of them, at this stage.

I don't want more Strongs and Stevenses either. Overrated, indyriffic guys who never evolve.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King should break off from Titus?

I see more in Titus than I ever have in King, who can only put together a series of moves and is just a younger version of Shelton Benjamin, who everyone, rightly, lambasts.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> King should break off from Titus?
> 
> I see more in Titus than I ever have in King, who can only put together a series of moves and is just a younger version of Shelton Benjamin, who everyone, rightly, lambasts.


King is way better than Benjamin, he's most charismatic and quickler, do not compare with that fucking black tortue. Anyway, Titus is too ugly to reach something.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I don't want more Strongs and Stevenses either. Overrated, indyriffic guys who never evolve.


And Davey Richards has evolve?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They may as well stay together as a team for the long term now. Titus isn't a very good singles worker and King hasn't improved much as a singles worker from 2-3 years ago. As a team they still have the same strengths but can hide their weaknesses better. If they have no KIngs either on top of Davey and Cabana being in Japan then the current roster they have for the show would be something like this:
Edwards
Strong
Briscoes
ANX
WGTT
Cole
O'Reilly
Bravados
Bennett
Lethal
Generico
Corino
Jacobs
Elgin
Ciampa

Fuck they need to sign some guys up badly. Really hope Bucks are announced for this show now they've left TNA and TJP's worked some of the previous NYC shows too.*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, ANX is not ready to split up, at least, one more year as a team. And when the time comes and they are two ROH stars, they could have a great rivalry and that will fill two slots in the ROH uppermidcarder roster.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't get the buzz around King really , he's always been hyped as a breakout star . He has promise but i'm yet to see him step up his game and be the maineventer every one says he could be . 

Anyway , i'm very curious to see who The Kings are going facing . I really don't want to see another WGTT / KOW match . Maybe a singles match against each other ...I don't know . I'd like to see a team brought in , but I very much doubt this will happen .


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I officially ordered my tickets for DBD today, and I'm so hyped for it. While the "ringmaster challenge" concept is a bit much, thats going to be a great match, Briscoes/ANX is gonna be off the charts regardless of what the stipulations gonna be, and hopefully the Kings are gonna be on the card too. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

This isn't gonna be amazing, but chances are I'll still get it just cuz of the Ladder War. 

Hopefully Kings are on it though, not being on the next PWG show has got me worried.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

From the newswire Corino, Jacobs, and The Embassy will be there, and Haas and Benjamin will be wrestling in singles matches on the show. Have to see the rest of the roster for the show but not really excited for any of the combinations they could do for Haas or Benjamin.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Clears up Cole and O'Reilly to have a match with either Bravados or Young Bucks which is at one least one match that I'll be genuinely excited for as long as they aren't facing WGTT. Thought they'd do their title shot on this show though but I'm glad if they're not being wasted on Haas and Benjamin. I'd rather they just stick Haas and Benjamin with two undercard guys who aren't gonna have a great match anyway like Ciampa and Bennett. Then maybe throw Jacobs vs Elgin in and hope they've got some angle with Steen and Corino to do. Probably do Lethal vs Generico too. Pray to god they don't put Generico with Benjamin.*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wouldn't think Cole and O'Reilly would face The Bravados on the iPPV six days before they face each other on the SBG debut, but you never know.

Here's an "open letter" from Kenny King:



> To whom it may concern,
> 
> It’s no secret that the ANX pretty much despise everything about the Briscoe Brothers. For the last seven months we have beaten them and they have beaten us. Blood has been spilled and everyone’s pain tolerance has gone up. Rhett and I want to end this feud sooner or later and move on so we can have full focus on the ROH Tag Titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Not really sure where I stand on another Ladder War, at this point in their careers I don't think the Briscoes can perform at that level (especially Mark with all of the stuff his body has been through) so that leaves it up to ANX to carry the heavier load of the match, not saying that the Briscoes won't step up (they will) but they have been going nearly nonstop in ROH. I also don't expect KOW to be at the event either.

Strong/Edwards I think is going to be the sleeper match of the year. Both men are consistent performers, but the issue with consistency is that it can make it harder to standout when you have that stigma. I guess either this match or LW3 will main event. Both solid MEs either way.

I haven't been impressed with the undercard showings this year tbh, very underwhelming for the most part. For the WGTT singles matches they could go with Haas/Elgin and Benjamin/Bennett. Throw in Future Shock vs. The Bravado Brothers, Lethal vs. Generico, Ciampa vs. Ridge, Corino & Jacobs vs. Some outsiders maybe? Yeah they need some guys to fill in their midcard a bit because right now it is looking thin for the most part imo.

I would say TJP (but people have long been requesting and ROH still hasn't signed him yet). Pretty sure they'll get Steen back soon so...they could scoop up The Young Bucks (surprised they're not officially there already), Petey Williams, Low Ki, Dave Finlay, Joe Doering and maybe another Tag Team like the Super Smash Brothers or the Irish Airbourne to thicken up the roster a bit.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just announced:



ROHWrestling.com said:


> At “Best in the World 2011”, Matt & Nick Jackson made their return to Ring of Honor after a nearly a year away to go toe-to-toe with Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly in New York City. The match, available exclusively on the DVD release, proved to be a tremendous contest between four hungry young athletes but was brought to a sour end when Lancelot & Harlem Bravado interfered in the bout. Ruled a DQ victory for the Jackson’s, the four match participants turned the tables on the Bravados and left them crawling away with their tails between their legs.
> 
> Adam Cole & Kyle O’Reilly would get their chance at revenge at “Tag Team Turmoil 2011” when they beat the Bravados in the Tag Contender’s Lottery to earn a future shot at the ROH World Tag Titles as well as a $5,000 bonus check. But Cole & O’Reilly were still left with a sour taste from NYC…
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really liking the idea of a three way elimination match. This has potential to be awesome.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

That should be a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I was close in one of my predictions lol, anyways should be some fun stuff more than the likely the opener or 2nd match on the card.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I want the Bucks to do a mockery handshake before, during, and after each match from now on.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Still liked a FutureShock/Bucks rematch but the three way should still be fun.

Really hope they do Bennett/Benjamin just to see how bad that could be.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Speaking of Benjamin, I'd dare anyone who feels WWE should bring him back "the right way" to watch some of his ROH material. They'd see what dull efforts he's sometimes (which shouldn't even be as often as "sometimes) putting forth in an environment in which there are not as many limitations as WWE or TNA.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*3 way sounds awesome and at least there's gonna be one match now that I really wanna see. 3 gimmick matches on the show already assuming Ladder War III gets confirmed. Meh.*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

3-Way does nothing for me. 

Waters down the potential story of a Bucks-Bravados match (FS-Bravados has been done, of course). Makes no sense to have six people in one match, when the roster is thin on the ground. Will probably be a total clusterfuck too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*With the talent in there it'll be at the bare minimum a fun match. Plus if you left one team out there what other meaningful match do you give for them?*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Cole & O'Reilly could have had their shot at WGTT. If the Kings were/are around, Cole & O'Reilly could have gotten their "big win" over them.

I don't consider the Bucks to be anywhere near as talented as some people seem to. Matt Jackson's talented, to a certain extent. Nick is just like his retarded copycat little brother - I CAN DO TEH JUMPING AND FLIPS TOO MATT LOOK~! 

Bucks-Cole & O'Reilly was a pretty difficult match to watch. I can't think of a worse one that Cole & O'Reilly have had, in ROH. I don't think the Bucks put any thought into what they're doing. They just go out there and jump off the ring, like kids on a diving board. Climb up, jump off, pose to friends, rinse, repeat. Their style is spotty enough, without having three green teams in the ring at once. Depends whether you want to see a TNA-style spotfest or not, I guess.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ever heard of a slow build? Why give FS the shot right away?

Prefer it to happen at Final Battle and them win the titles heading into the new year.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well if the Kings were around then I'd think they would have done Kings/Cole & O'Reilly, but besides that this was the best option. Really shouldn't waste the tag title shot on a show that clearly is an afterthought, and if WGTT/FutureShock happened, what would the Bucks or Bravados do? Clearly besides their feud with Cole & O'Reilly the Bravados are the punching bags of the tag division and no one would care about a Bravados/Bucks tag match. And there aren't really any other tag teams right now for the Bucks to face to bring in, so this is the best option they had. At least this way the Bravados get their one or two things in, they get eliminated and then we get what everyone wanted to see anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Cole & O'Reilly could have had their shot at WGTT. If the Kings were/are around, Cole & O'Reilly could have gotten their "big win" over them.
> 
> I don't consider the Bucks to be anywhere near as talented as some people seem to. Matt Jackson's talented, to a certain extent. Nick is just like his retarded copycat little brother - I CAN DO TEH JUMPING AND FLIPS TOO MATT LOOK~!
> 
> Bucks-Cole & O'Reilly was a pretty difficult match to watch. I can't think of a worse one that Cole & O'Reilly have had, in ROH. *I don't think the Bucks put any thought into what they're doing. They just go out there and jump off the ring, like kids on a diving board. Climb up, jump off, pose to friends, rinse, repeat*. Their style is spotty enough, without having three green teams in the ring at once. Depends whether you want to see a TNA-style spotfest or not, I guess.

















.......Couldn't resist sorry.........


On topic, Bucks could be solid douchebag heels who bump like madmen for faces, not sure if this act would get over as well in ROH as it has in front of the Reseda crowd. Would have preferred Future Shock vs The Bucks as an opener because both teams can work a fast paced 'spotfest' done well and get the crowd hot. Suppose it would make sense though to hold off on that match though for a more profile IPPV though.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Ever heard of a slow build? Why give FS the shot right away?
> 
> Prefer it to happen at Final Battle and them win the titles heading into the new year.


I think ANX take the titles at Final Battle.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

New matches for the ippv - 

Charlie Haas vs. Michael Elgin
Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett :lmao

So I guess Generico and Ciampa will get Corino and Jacobs each unless more talent is announced.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Not a fan of this card so far.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> New matches for the ippv -
> 
> Charlie Haas vs. Michael Elgin
> Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett :lmao
> ...


I don't understand your last comment what so ever . 

Elgin and Haas could be a fun little match if done right . Kinda excited about it to be honest , can't say I feel the same way about Shelton vs Bennett . 

I honestly think i'll give this show a miss . Booking seems pretty horrible and thrown together . Not one match really excites me . The ladder war kind of does , wish they gave it another few months before it though . Anyone else feel the same way ?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I meant that Generico might get paired with Jacobs, which would leave Ciampa to face Corino in singles matches to fill out the card.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh , I was wondering . Wouldn't mind Corino / Ciampa as an opener or something . Generico and Jacobs could be good - great too . I wonder who lethal will end up facing ?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

KingCrash said:


> Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett :lmao


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully Bennett can carry Benjamin to a decent match


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn, I actually guessed those WGTT matches right lol. OK so fuck it then I'll just guess Lethal vs. TJP for the TV Championship.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

And what about Generico's rematch?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd imagine they'll save Generico's rematch until after his title match with Lethal airs on TV.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Asking myself if they're even trying with this card. *


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong in the "Ringmaster Challenge” seems a little silly. I think it would be better as a normal iron man match instead of the 3rd fall being an iron man match. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ladder Wars seems worth it enough to go for that alone. I've never seen that match before and the lot of you make it out to be a big deal.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong in the "Ringmaster Challenge” seems a little silly. I think it would be better as a normal iron man match instead of the 3rd fall being an iron man match. Agree or disagree?


I think a lot of people share your opinion, including myself.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Asking myself if they're even trying with this card. *


Out of five matches announced, 4 of them seems good to me(Ladder War, Ringmaster Challenge, 3-Way Tag and Elgin/Haas). The Bennett/Benjamin one would be outstanding because this'll probably be the worst ROH match this year. I expect a bunch of botches by Shelton.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Putting Elgin in there with someone that's bigger than him is questionable.



DeeCee said:


> Ever heard of a slow build? Why give FS the shot right away?
> 
> Prefer it to happen at Final Battle and them win the titles heading into the new year.


Why would you expect WGTT-FS at FB, rather than WGTT-Briscoes or WGTT-ANX? Surely WGTT vs. FS is a secondary level defense.

I don't know why ROH put FS and the Bucks in the same match. Who wins it? Either the Bucks lose, on their way back into the promotion, or FS lose, whilst holding a title shot. The booking, lately, has been piss poor. Everything seems thrown together.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Shelton/Bennett will be a great chance for me to take a piss and visit the merch table.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong in the "Ringmaster Challenge” seems a little silly. I think it would be better as a normal iron man match instead of the 3rd fall being an iron man match. Agree or disagree?


i just don't want to see edwards/strong again.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Really though how many times have they faced off this year? Other than the MMIV match and the SCOHVI match, I can't think of any other match they had off the top my head this year. Haas/Elgin I think will be a sleeper and Benjamin/Bennett tbh I guessed that one at random, can't believe they're actually going through with it. The 3 Way Tag Match can be a fun opener however I don't know where these 3 teams will go from here. I expect Future Shock to get their Tag Title match down the line. The Bravados Brothers will probably float until the Briscoes and ANX are done. If the Young Bucks sign with ROH then I could see them and the Bravados feuding.

I'm" still on the fence about the Ladder War and even then after this match (which is arguably the feud ender), I think the Briscoes will reignite their feud with WGTT over the Tag Straps because honestly I can't see them doing anything else at this point; they could maybe feud with FS or YBs.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

given the amount of shows roh has run this year, doing strong/edwards twice is enough esp since both times strong lost in convincing fashion.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Elgin vs. Haas is a plus, but Shelton vs. Bennett, not so much.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

EffectRaven said:


> Hopefully Bennett can carry Benjamin to a decent match


Jerry Lynn is no Arn Anderson or Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I don't know why ROH put FS and the Bucks in the same match. Who wins it? Either the Bucks lose, on their way back into the promotion, or FS lose, whilst holding a title shot. The booking, lately, has been piss poor. Everything seems thrown together.


Well that's if the Bucks are coming back to ROH full-time, and I haven't heard anything on that like rumors with TJ Perkins. It does seem like they're putting on a B-show with a ladder war and just slapping the DBD name on it.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Corino vs. Generico...



> Steve Corino has traveled a long hard road throughout 2011 in this fight to maintain his version of sobriety. He has been tempted and come up short, particularly in his dealings with Mike Bennett, but throughout it all this “evil person” has strove to travel the straight-and-narrow path. In Steve’s corner for the past several months has been Jimmy Jacobs, arguably the most evil man in ROH’s history given his track record with the Age of The Fall and his brutal wars with BJ Whitmer. Jacobs had, until Steve introduced him as his sponsor at “Supercard of Honor XI”, been exiled from ROH since 2009 but in the interim took an introspective look into the mirror, and began to make a change within his own life. Now Jacobs, sober in more ways than one, looks to help Steve Corino make the same lasting changes within his own life. Both men know that sobriety, that desire to do good…to be good…is something that will be tested throughout their lives. For Steve Corino, the biggest test may be the one ROH officials have placed in front of him at “Death Before Dishonor IX”, a match with the man whose life Steve spent the whole of 2010 trying to ruin: El Generico.
> 
> “Wow, I would have never expected this.” stated Corino, “I know that this is a test and I know that ROH officials are watching every move that I make. In my heart I think that I can do this. I now have the chance to look El Generico in the eyes and ask for forgiveness. It’s within my power to do that. I can show him how much I regret what….I….did to him last year, and hopefully he can accept that from me. I will do my best to wrestle Generico with honor and dignity. I am nervous about this and I have a lot of thinking to do.”
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

A match that is actually interesting.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's hoping HE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED shows up.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds awesome. A few questions though...

Who does Jacobs wrestle, then? Ciampa? 

That leaves us with Lethal vs. Rhino, or no?

Seven match card?

Definitely no Kings? What about Del Rey?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Steen tweeted: "Ring of Honor is doing El Generico vs. Steve Corino in NYC. That's a MUST-SEE match. MUST-SEE. As in I. MUST. SEE. IN. PERSON."


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

will94 said:


> Steen tweeted: "Ring of Honor is doing El Generico vs. Steve Corino in NYC. That's a MUST-SEE match. MUST-SEE. As in I. MUST. SEE. IN. PERSON."


Now I'm VERY excited for this show.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

will94 said:


> Steen tweeted: "Ring of Honor is doing El Generico vs. Steve Corino in NYC. That's a MUST-SEE match. MUST-SEE. As in I. MUST. SEE. IN. PERSON."


:lmao

This is what I'm most looking forward to seeing on the card now, in hope of a Steen appearance.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Now, Death Before Dishonor will be an A Show.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

looks like there are two things I won't be skipping now.

also don't get too excited for Haas/Elgin. odds of Haas selling properly for Elgin are like 10%, maybe less. it won't be Shelton/Bennett bad, but it doesn't look too exciting either.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

The lack of Hero/Claudio on this show is just so mindblowing to me. Can't even begin to grasp it.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

It's weird how weak the show looks missing The Kings . Supposed we have to get used to it . 

On a plus side Steen has made it very intresting ,it's amazing what one tweet can do .


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Matt_Yoda said:


> Really though how many times have they faced off this year? Other than the MMIV match and the SCOHVI match, I can't think of any other match they had off the top my head this year.


They also squared off in the main event of Tag Team Turmoil. Edwards is at least 3-0 in matches against him this year. There is no kayfabe reason for them to wrestle in any sort of multi-falls match. There is no drama; Edwards wins yet again, Strong gets his win back, or there's a draw. I have zero desire to see any of those outcomes.

It definitely hurts my judgment that I found their two singles matches so dull, though. If you dug those matches, I can see being excited for this.

As for me, I'm downright surprised by how boring this card looks. Certainly a huge step down from the last three. After how lame Haas/Richards was, I fear for Elgin. It is a little startling at how the absence of Castagnoli, Hero and Richards could so badly hurt my interest. There are still great guys on the roster, like Generico and Jacobs. But... what are they doing that's worthwhile?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Zatiel said:


> There are still great guys on the roster, like Generico and Jacobs. But... what are they doing that's worthwhile?


Generico will fight Corino.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Generico will fight Corino.


"worthwhile" was the key word there.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad to see the Steen storyline continue and I'm excited for it, but not enough to buy the show. Hope he comes back soon so they can add someone the main event scene besides the rotation of Strong, Davey and Edwards.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Question:

Was it a smart business move to slowly bring back Steen as the Kings have been phased out, or should Steen have been brought back sooner and been established as a full-time main-eventer again by now?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If they had let the Kings go out with a bang then I would be OK. At the very least though they should have had the Kings put over Cole and O'Reilly before they left. I don't think they would have been opposed to it either. I mean Hero just lost to Willie Mack in PWG and Claudio has the most losses in Chikara's Round Robin Tournament. 

Right now though is where ROH has a problem. Steen isn't wrestling in an official match on the card, the Kings of Wrestling appear to be done with the company, and the Kings didn't elevate any before they left.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well alot of that depends on The Kings schedule and dates and when they had to wrap them up. I think if Claudio had been able to show up for the last doubleshot they had then that would have been where The Kings put over FutureShock. But with them heading to the WWE and therefore unable to appear on ippv (I think) and the next tv tapings in October, there's no place for them to do that. 



SuperDuperSonic said:


> Question:
> 
> Was it a smart business move to slowly bring back Steen as the Kings have been phased out, or should Steen have been brought back sooner and been established as a full-time main-eventer again by now?


The moment Steen comes back in he's a main-eventer. Just look at the reactions from a hint that he's going to be in NYC for the ippv. That said, it probably could have been hurried up a little when they found out the Kings were going, if for nothing else to intro him to the tv audience.

Another question - Did El Generico sign a ROH contract lately. I know the Kings and Colt didn't and they're phased out, and I find it odd that Generico's not on the list of guys going to the next tv taping. Could just be him not being able to show up though like with Jay Lethal for this show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

i'm not that adverse to the card as others.

I'd rather have waited and seen an iPPV with a bit more build, but it's not that much of a problem with me. 

Maybe they're testing the waters for an iPPV show for every event, or one event in two, for example?

It'd be good business if offered at a good price point. JCW (eww) is doing something similar, charging five dollars for a bi-weekly iPPV.


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Question:
> 
> Was it a smart business move to slowly bring back Steen as the Kings have been phased out, or should Steen have been brought back sooner and been established as a full-time main-eventer again by now?


I feel they should speed up the process of bringing Steen back into the picture ASAP. 

I am thinking ROH did not compensate for the fact that the Kings would be leaving for WWE so quickly. I also don't think they foresaw the fact that Nigel would not be able to compete again in-ring (I feel they were in the process of acquiring him as in-ring talent). 

If things would have went on the sunny side for Ring of Honor they would still have the Kings around, Nigel would be starting to get back into the title picture and Steen would be starting to rear his head and make his presence known little by little to set up him jumping into the title hunt too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rushing Steen back so they can fill the main event scene isn't the solution at all. He's gonna be coming back into the angle with Corino, Jacobs and Cornette which is an upper mid card feud at best so the main event problem with legit title contenders still exists. There isn't guys they can bring in to fix the solution, they need to start creating their own big names. Generico could easily be a top guy for the company if they got behind him enough but that's about it with Hero and Claudio on their way out. ROH's always gonna be a stepping stone for most guys so they really should be prepared for guys leaving at any point, especially as it's happened in the past numerous times. It's more essential for ROH than any other company to be constantly making new stars so that when a Hero or a Daniels leaves for WWE or TNA, they can immediately elevate a Cole or a O'Reilly to the void position. There isn't really anyone in a position to be elevated either. Cole and O'Reilly are only starting out and are a team anyway so they need another year or two. King probably isn't gonna cut it as a top singles guy, definitely not at this point anyway. That only really leaves Steen and Generico, maybe Lethal. Jacobs could work as there's loads of fresh matchups for him and he's reliable for a great match too.

Every show or every other show being iPPV is horrific idea. Gives the iPPVs zero USP.*


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd personally vouch for bringing in an outsider, sign him to ROH and building him up to main event status, you can't go wrong that way.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> I'd personally vouch for bringing in an outsider, sign him to ROH and building him up to main event status, you can't go wrong that way.


Outsider?, what outsider?, indy outsider or main stream oursider?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> Question:
> 
> Was it a smart business move to slowly bring back Steen as the Kings have been phased out, or should Steen have been brought back sooner and been established as a full-time main-eventer again by now?


It's a good question.

I think the fact that the spirit of Steen has always been around makes...what we've got now...a good halfway house. The focal point of the whole Corino angle has been Steen, at the end of the day. They've kept him relevant, whilst still honouring the "barred" stipulation.

Anything less than Steen and Generico making eye contact, for the first time, at Final Battle would be a letdown, after this great build up. 

Problem is, aside from rematches with Eddie, Shelton Benjamin seems like the only potential challenger to Davey. I guess the point behind putting WGTT in singles matches, on this show, is to set the wheels into motion for that.

It'll be interesting to see who wins SOTF this year. It could be a real dark horse.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I really feel they need to break up Cole/O'Reilly or have them work Singles more often.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Really wouldn't surprise me if Shelton or Haas won SOTF. I'd hate it for sure but I can see it happening. Best guy I can think of to win this year would be Generico.

O'Reilly and Cole need to stay as a team. They're getting super over together so why split them up. Plus when they do go their own ways, Cole MUST go as a heel and a turn on O'Reilly sets both of them up perfectly.

They've got a strong tag division on paper but not a whole to really do with it. WGTT have rushed through everyone bar HOT already. They should really start pushing Strong/Elgin as a dominant team so they can do some fresh stuff with them working with WGTT, ANX, Future Shock and Young Bucks. Isn't really a team you can split up to give a big singles push too though. WGTT suck and only really relevant together, Briscoes wont go on a long singles run, Cole/O'Reilly aren't ready, cant split Bucks up and ANX aren't good enough or ready for a singles run so they're basically in a total rut with barely any roads of getting out of it.*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Generico needs to move up to main event status very soon . I can see him wrote into the Corino / Steen fued though . 

This leaves us with a main event scene of Roderick , Edwards and Richards which doesn't sound appealing what so ever . I know it's stupid to say but without the Kings I have lost a lot of intrest in ROH and their cards without them look fairly average . I suppose the same was said when Nigel , Dragon etc left . But when they left there was always a few wrestlers there ready to break out . Now I just don't see anyone besides Generico .


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

ROH hasn't run a show that wasn't essentially a rehash since early July. They've only run eleven non-TV/iPPV shows all year, and there's only one more on the schedule the rest of the year. The house shows are where things get built, so when they're not doing house shows, nothing gets built. They're throwing the matches they can do on this show, but they haven't created anything fresh because they haven't had the opportunity.

Maybe Gabe was right all along and the ROH product is incompatible with a weekly TV show.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> ROH hasn't run a show that wasn't essentially a rehash since early July. They've only run eleven non-TV/iPPV shows all year, and there's only one more on the schedule the rest of the year. The house shows are where things get built, so when they're not doing house shows, nothing gets built. They're throwing the matches they can do on this show, but they haven't created anything fresh because they haven't had the opportunity.
> 
> Maybe Gabe was right all along and the ROH product is incompatible with a weekly TV show.


I stopped supporting Gabe after his booking went downhill

I still get nightmares of Ruckus vs Nigel


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Bobdoyle said:


> I stopped supporting Gabe after his booking went downhill
> 
> I still get nightmares of Ruckus vs Nigel


Nice to see I'm not the only one. I have no memory of the actual quality of the match, thankfully, but the fact that it happened still eats at my body and soul.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one. I have no memory of the actual quality of the match, thankfully, but the fact that it happened still eats at my body and soul.


I vaguely remember the match. It wasn't horrible

But it shouldn't have been a title match to begin with.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I always said that they made a mistake giving WGTT too much too early but at the same time ROH didn't have a choice, KOW pretty much dominated every tag team in the company to the point where nobody would look credible against them so WGTT was the only tag team that could take the straps off the Kings. I agree that they could build towards WGTT/HOT feud and deliver some fresh material. I don't even remotely see that happening til after Final Battle after WGTT are through with the Briscoes. I'm" shocked we haven't seen a double shot weekend with Hass and Benjamin both getting shots at Davey.

Call me crazy, but my money is on Mike Bennett or Tomasso Ciampa to win SOTF this year. My problem with Generico is that he doesn't really fit the ROH Main Eventer mould imo so I don't how it would go over with fans if he was made a World Champion, it is kind of hit or miss.




Fighter Daron said:


> Outsider?, what outsider?, indy outsider or main stream oursider?


Indy outsider or mainstream outsider, doesn't matter to me as long as they can take the ball and run with it. Although I think it would be really interesting to see ROH mold a guy who is talented and can go but is relatively unknown into main event tier status.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

After watching the video wire

Kyle O'reilly is the worst promo cutter in the company bar none


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like it might be Jacobs/Generico instead at the iPPV. Also, a Homicide return was teased in the video wire.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Bobdoyle said:


> I vaguely remember the match. It wasn't horrible
> 
> But it shouldn't have been a title match to begin with.


Gabe had a thing for whipping out senseless title shots out of his fat ass. It was painful.



Bobdoyle said:


> After watching the video wire
> 
> Kyle O'reilly is the worst promo cutter in the company bar none


It's a tight competition between Strong, his mini equivalent (O'Reilly) and Edwards. You could literally see the torturing pain in Truth's face as Roddie tried to talk. The verbally gifted are a dying breed in ROH.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats one thing I love about the Bravados, they aren't the best in the ring but damn their promos are amazing.

People forget that back in the day promos are what drew people to matches, not cool moves.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

jawbreaker said:


> Maybe Gabe was right all along and the ROH product is incompatible with a weekly TV show.


That's 100% right. I've said it for a long time.

Now they're owned by a TV company, they'll have to create a completely new product. It'll be interesting to see how the TV show comes together and whether or not the DVD shows become more like your traditional wrestling house shows - grounds for experimenting with stuff.

Continuity is just one of many stumbling blocks.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Card looks like shittt


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> Indy outsider or mainstream outsider, doesn't matter to me as long as they can take the ball and run with it. Although I think it would be really interesting to see ROH mold a guy who is talented and can go but is relatively unknown into main event tier status.


Masters?


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

predictions:

elgin/haas should be amazing but will be terrible.
three way tag will steal the show.
in a forgettable match, generico beats jacobs in under ten minutes.
ladder war three (and a half stars).
no kevin steen, although there will probably be a different surprise at some point.
edwards beat roddy for a third time this year and strong goes off to tag team la la land.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Jay Lethal is being added to the card tomorrow at noon.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Not sold on the ROH iPPV, they're really going to have to sell me on it and fast.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Matt_Yoda said:


> Call me crazy, but my money is on Mike Bennett or Tomasso Ciampa to win SOTF this year. My problem with Generico is that he doesn't really fit the ROH Main Eventer mould imo so I don't how it would go over with fans if he was made a World Champion, it is kind of hit or miss.


Generico could easily be a fine champ, and I'll guarantee you that he (or quite honestly anyone) would be a better fit then Bennett. Not that crazy to think Bennett would win considering the renewed push he's getting and the fact that Cornette loves him. Would be apropos considering SOTF is usually one of the most mediocre shows of the year.


Generico/Jacobs is better then Generico/Corino, really not thrilled about a potential Homicide return if he's by himself.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Homicide bringing Rocky Romero back would be fine...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure should I order this:

GOOD:

- The Briscoes/ANX blow-off (I guess)
- The Ringmaster's Challenge could be fantastic
- The Young Bucks 
- El Generico

BAD:

- Haas in singles match
- Benjamin in singles match
- World Champion chooses New Japan
- no Lethal/Generico rematch


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Whilst this card may not look the best, the one thing I have learned over the years is ROH, as much as any promotion in the world, always puts on a good show and makes the most of the situation. 

Even if only Ringmasters Challenge and ANX/Briscoes deliver, that's worth my money, then you have Corino/Generico.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't be suprsied at all if The Briscoes/ ANX fued continues after the ladder war . Which is very stupid really . 

So it looks like Corino won't be wrestling now either . I'll still expect some Generico / Corino / Steen segment . 

This ppv has the prospects to be very average or very good if all the matches deliever . Still not excited though .


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Even if only Ringmasters Challenge and ANX/Briscoes deliver, that's worth my money, then you have Corino/Generico.


Corino will be in Japan, Generico will fight Jacobs.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

In all fairness, as another poster already stated all ROH needs is two quality matches to make the PPV because as far I was concerned Best In The World was a two match PPV for me. DBDIX has the potential to be a decent PPV with a good portion of the matches falling in the potential *** match range.



KingCrash said:


> Generico could easily be a fine champ, and I'll guarantee you that he (or quite honestly anyone) would be a better fit then Bennett. Not that crazy to think Bennett would win considering the renewed push he's getting and the fact that Cornette loves him. Would be apropos considering SOTF is usually one of the most mediocre shows of the year.
> 
> 
> Generico/Jacobs is better then Generico/Corino, really not thrilled about a potential Homicide return if he's by himself.


I get what you're saying but if you look at ROH's recent crop of main event tier talent (that being Strong, Edwards and Richards) Generico really doesn't fit into that mould although I'm" certainly of the opinion that Generico could be a fine champ. While my money is on Bennett I'm" still going to reserve judgment until the SOTF contestants are announced before I make a final decision, however even then I'm" still going to favor Bennett winning probably.

I didn't know that Homicide is returning, I thought he had contractual obligations to Urban Wrestling Federation.




Fighter Daron said:


> Masters?


Did you mean Chris Masters?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> Did you mean Chris Masters?


I don't know any other Masters xD


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> @Ringofhonor @SteveCorino @JimmyJacobsX @Elgenerico @TheJimCornette I am coming to New York City. And the last time was just a sample. Die.


You evil cunt.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> You evil cunt.


Everyone will die.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

The reason there isn't a Generico/Lethal rematch at this iPPV is b/c the title switch probably won't have aired before this event.

So, Rhino was just a one shot, yet he appeared at the SBC press conference? Lame.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Lethal/Homicide vs. Ciampa/Rhino added to DBD.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rhino. <3


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well at least Homicide is in a tag match and his match with Rhino was fine. Still not hyped for the card for the most part though.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Interested to see a Ciampa/Rhino team. Had them pencilled in, on my fantasy card, against Corino & Jacobs.

Has UWF gone under already?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Not yet, their next show "Hood Justice" I think comes on late this month. Can't wait to see Ruckus sling more drugs and everyone talking about gettin' that paper.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish Homicide would turn on Lethal, then Ki would run out and they'd reprise the GhettoKillaCopStomp, just for old time's sake. <3


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LADDER WAR III!!!!!!



> It has been debated between ROH officials in many a heated meeting over the past several weeks, angry words and demands have been thrown out over Twitter and Facebook from the men involved in the situation, and all have been calling for some resolution to the same situation: Ladder War III.
> 
> Jay and Mark Briscoe want it, just look at a pair of Jay’s tweets over the last few days: @jaybriscoe84 “ROH officials…grow some ***** balls and make it official! #LadderWar” and “ANX were the dumbasses that pulled the ladder out of the truck… Give us what we want ROH #LadderWar #MakeItHappen”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

will94 said:


> LADDER WAR III!!!!!!


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

> @kennykingpinanx “Man **** these briscoes, ima spare everythang but these briscoes, take a ladder out the damn truck and crush these briscoes #ladderwar”


:lmao

Kenny's my new favorite for that


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Time to have your career making match, ANX.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

No title matches is disappointing

However I guess they want the TV show to debut first


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Time to have your career making match, ANX.


Oh my brother, testify!


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

so wait are FS getting their shot in Dayton then?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ladder War 3......FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

DeeCee said:


> Time to have your career making match, ANX.


Didn't they do that in Atlanta?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> Didn't they do that in Atlanta?


A great match is not that important. That much was surprisingly superb, but this match HAS to be epic.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

I might be a sucker for a good ol' fashioned 80s NWA style blood match, but their match in Atlanta was pretty epic to me. Rhett and Jay going crimson face to crimson face, and Jay Muta-spraying his own blood into the air was my favourite moment in ROH this year. ANX made themselves in my eyes that night.

Ladder War III could be good, but there's no way it will be as good as the original match, and I feel sorry for all four guys, because they have to carry what is a very weak show on paper. At least Briscoes/Steenerico and Steenerico/Wolves had a Danielson match each to rely on.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Steenerico/Wolves have Danielson's farewell xD


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, so they were doubly fortunate if their match sucked. No one would be buying the DVD for them.

If ANX/Briscoes don't deliver here, they're going to get far more shit because of the overall show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Legend said:


> Didn't they do that in Atlanta?


It announced their arrival after a lot of potential, but this would be something different entirely, especially if they win, which I suspect they will. 

Round the show off with them winning and then start the build to a future FS/ANX rivalry. Simples.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Quoting meerkats is just more reason to love you, DC :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

As if you need more reason.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

ANX should get the belts anytime soon.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

ANX don't need to win this, btw. See Ladder War 1 for details.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

True, I don't think they need to win it either. They are definitely getting the titles soon though I think.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Nobody needs Briscoes-WGTT III though, so ANX better win.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have they announced what will be above the ring yet?

I don't think it really matters who wins all that much as long as ANX take some big bumps. That'll get them over much more than winning. A great performance in a losing effort will do just as much for them as winning. They're obviously doing Briscoes/WGTT sooner rather than later so it'd make more sense for Briscoes to win the match and set them up as title challengers. *


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Have they announced what will be above the ring yet?
> 
> I don't think it really matters who wins all that much as long as ANX take some big bumps. That'll get them over much more than winning. A great performance in a losing effort will do just as much for them as winning. They're obviously doing Briscoes/WGTT sooner rather than later so it'd make more sense for Briscoes to win the match and set them up as title challengers. *


A contract for a tag title match at Glory by Honor X.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, who honestly cares who wins a match like this? If anything I'd rather ANX lost, because I want them to take the titles the next time they challenge, and I can't see WGTT dropping them so soon into a new T.V run.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so ordering this now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If it's for a shot at GBH then there's a good chance ANX could win and they save Briscoes/WGTT for Final Battle then. *


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Hopefully it's the other way around.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh man I hope this isn't permanent or Kenny is fucking crazy


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

Kenny Tyson??


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, Kenny...


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> Oh man I hope this isn't permanent or Kenny is fucking crazy


That would definitely be one way to fuck your chances of getting a WWE deal.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

He could play Sin Cara.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Was he really, really drunk?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Great stuff. Kenny is awesome.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

From King's facebook



> Lol its not real. I'm trying to hype our next pay per view. I wouldn't "ruin my face" with a tattoo. Superficial suckas  much love.


Thank god, would have made AJ Styles' tattoo seem brilliant.


----------



## jmm17 (Sep 3, 2011)

Too Drunk.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

"A Letter From Steve Corino":



> My name is Steve Corino and I am an Evil person.
> 
> You know this. The ROH world knows this. I am just who I am. I can not help it but I am trying every day to get better. Every day is a fight to stay on the right path.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

What a great storyline! Fantastic stuff.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Was suppose to work on the 17th, got someone else to cover my shift. I'm watching this i-ppv!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Special Autograph Signing Set for NYC!

Ring of Honor is happy to announce that we have a special treat for the fans in attendance at “Death Before Dishonor IX” on Saturday night, September 17th in NYC.

Prior to the start of the live event, the ROH faithful will have an opportunity to meet former ROH World Champion Eddie Edwards and current ROH World TV Champion Jay Lethal as they sit down for a special autograph signing!

This meet & greet with two of ROH’s elite will start at approximately 6:15 PM, and special 8×10 photos will be available for purchase. Make sure you get to the Manhattan Center early to take advantage of this opportunity to meet Eddie Edwards & Jay Lethal, and keep an eye on future live events as these meet & greets are something we aim to provide to the ROH faithful whenever possible!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

It has been over a week since ROH officials set the match for “Death Before Dishonor IX” on September 17th: Steve Corino vs. El Generico (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/the-biggest-test-of-steve-corinos-sobriety/). To say Corino’s response to this match announcement was intense would be an understatement. From his statements in the 8/31 Video Wire (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-video-wire-august-31st/) to the letter sent to ROH officials (http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/a-letter-from-steve-corino/), it has been a tumultuous week-plus for the sobriety of Steve Corino.

Jimmy Jacobs, to his credit as a sponsor, realized that Corino was not ready for this sort of confrontation and likely would fall whole-heartedly off the wagon when faced with the man whose life he tried to ruin throughout 2010. Jacobs offered himself up as a replacement in the match, offered to take the fight on Steve’s behalf, and encouraged Corino to take on a tour of Pro Wrestling Zero-1 in Japan the weekend of “DBD IX”.

ROH officials have debated back-and-forth on this issue since the moment Jacobs contacted management and offered to take on Steve’s burden. For officials this was the true test of Corino’s sincerity and sobriety, their way of putting Corino on the hot seat, and seeing how he would react. To Steve’s credit, he came to ROH officials honestly and openly, and admitted he was not ready for El Generico. In many ways, that sort of self awareness and soul-baring honesty showed officials just as much about Steve as if he had taken on the match.

With that being said, ROH officials ruled last night to allow Jimmy Jacobs to replace Steve Corino at “Death Before Dishonor IX” in the scheduled match against El Generico and gave their blessing for Steve to head to Japan for Zero-1.

“Thank you Ring of Honor.” said Jimmy Jacobs, “Thank you for accepting our request and thank you for realizing that Steve wasn’t quite ready for this challenge to his recovery. It takes a brave man to admit when he’s in trouble, but it takes an equally brave person to trust the word of someone who has gone where Steve and I have. ROH, I will not let you down in New York City and Steve, you will be in my thoughts when I get in the ring with Generico. Like I told Steve, he’ll be ready for a night like this sooner than he thinks; one morning he will wake up and just know that he’s ready.”

El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs at “Death Before Dishonor IX”!!! September 17, 2011 at the Grand Ballroom in the heart of NYC; tickets are available right here at the ROH Store(http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=546), and if you can’t be there in attendance, then order the iPPV broadcast at GoFightLive.TV: http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/Ring_of_Honor___Death_Before_Dishonor_IX/1146!


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I have mixed feelings about that match change. I would've have loved to see Generico/Corino but Generico/Jacobs could be the better wrestling match. But damn I was really looking forward to Generico and Corino.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Shame that we won't get to see Generico/Corino, but this is a nice change storyline-wise. Hopefully we see Generico/Corino somewhere down the line, and I'm still anticipating a Steen appearance at DBD.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry dont follow ROH mutch. why isnt Davey richards on the card.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great storyline. I would've have loved to see Generico/Corino though, it would be an interesting story telling.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

team.dragon13 said:


> Sorry dont follow ROH mutch. why isnt Davey richards on the card.


In Japan on the day of the show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Ironic that Steen says he's showing up, and Corino backs out. Or is it?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jacobs role in this almost seems forgotten.

Not out of the question he joins Steen and along with maybe one or two others, a new ATOF is formed, or a similar entity.


----------



## team.dragon13 (Sep 8, 2011)

I Hope that ROH will benefit from their tv deal and give TNA a bitchslap.....


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Eh, nothing can prevent those idiots in TNA from doing what they do and producing those awful shows. Wrestling fans will forever be cursed by their trash.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, our favorite renegade hasn't been deterred:

KILLSTEENKILL
@ringofhonor Unbelievable. Don't make the mistake of thinking this will keep me away. Pussies.
6 hours ago


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Steen should hijack Corino's plane to Japan.

As for Jacobs, the HOT seem to have drifted away from this angle but I felt as though him and Steen could have both joined that group, down the line.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Apparently Homicides being used for this iPPV because his contract with UWF doesn't prohibit him from working on iPPVs...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Steen should hijack Corino's plane to Japan.
> 
> As for Jacobs, the HOT seem to have drifted away from this angle but I felt as though him and Steen could have both joined that group, down the line.


Yeah they went the totally opposite way with the HOT than I was expecting. I thought I had it all figured out but when Steen said, "My name is Kevin Steen and fuck ROH." I realized I had nothing figured out. I thought they were going to have Steen playing the redeeming role along with Jacobs and Corino. I figured Jacobs would show his true colors and turn heel by joining the HOT and this would all be settled with the team of Generico, Cabana, Steen, and Corino being forced to work together against the HOT. 

Clearly I was right about nothing.



smitlick said:


> Apparently Homicides being used for this iPPV because his contract with UWF doesn't prohibit him from working on iPPVs...


UWF is hilarious. They must be paying him well in order for him to agree to such a ridiculous contract with them.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah they went the totally opposite way with the HOT than I was expecting. I thought I had it all figured out but when Steen said, "My name is Kevin Steen and fuck ROH." I realized I had nothing figured out. I thought they were going to have Steen playing the redeeming role along with Jacobs and Corino. I figured Jacobs would show his true colors and turn heel by joining the HOT and this would all be settled with the team of Generico, Cabana, Steen, and Corino being forced to work together against the HOT.
> 
> Clearly I was right about nothing.
> 
> ...


Well he can't work TV or PPVs so thats why I'd assume ROH aren't using him full time. Bringing him in in NYC seems to make sense and hes allowed to work iPPVs. But yes UWF are a joke. Anyone that buys there PPVs shouldn't expect much.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

UWF only do iPPVs don't they?

As for the HOT, I had Elgin down in the face group and Steen as the heel. After a lot of time and at least one Steel Cage Warfare, that is.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> UWF only do iPPVs don't they?
> 
> As for the HOT, I had Elgin down in the face group and Steen as the heel. After a lot of time and at least one Steel Cage Warfare, that is.


no there on PPV


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Pre-show will feature Right Leg vs. Grizzly, in an SOTF preliminary round match.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, at least I know I don't have to get to the Manhattan Center too early.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Steen hacked the ROH Forum! Cutting a promo: http://youtu.be/mUgH0yHkPY8



> Kevin Steen (wearing a Ring of Honor hat):
> .
> “Hello, Um, I’m sure you’re all wondering why when you click on the forum link on the beautiful ROH wrestling.com website you get this instead of the usual message board with the in-depth, hard-hitting important conversation like “Should we being in Chris Masters HNNN?” Sorry guys, that’s done. We’ll never find out if Ring of Honor should get Chris Masters to come in because I’ve decided to give Ring of Honor a taste of its own medicine.
> .
> ...


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ordering the show now!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This story has pretty much confirmed my belief that there are not many better companies outside of maybe CHIKARA at building long-term storylines such as this. It's just amazing. His return has been teased since early in the year and since June, he's not even appeared and it's the most talked about story arc in Indy wrestling at the moment.

No rushed returns for a ratings or byrate pop, just solid advancement. 

Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

OH.MY.GOD!

Amazing, awesome promo. Shit. I'm now ordering the show even though I can't afford it because of Kevin fucking Steen. Bastard.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Meteora2004 said:


> Well, at least I know I don't have to get to the Manhattan Center too early.


You should get there 14 hours early so you can hang out with Kevin Steen all day.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> You should get there 14 hours early so you can hang out with Kevin Steen all day.


I loved that part. It's always funny seeing people who start lining up at like noon, and a lot of them aren't even in GA.

Chances are if you're running late he'll sit next to me, anyway.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Things are getting good:


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Love the reality/semi-shoot twist being put on this angle. Really plays into the current era well.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Apparently its a sell out with approximately 1,200 fans expected for the iPPV @the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

With new investment and crowds on the up in general in most areas, how close ROH is to running the Hammerstein maybe twice a year, or at least once? I know it was costly before, but I'd guess it's economically viable with the companies current state. 

Good to hear it's nearly sold out. Not bad for an event that apparently does not look very good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So I've been out of the loop for a while. Can someone tell me why there's no Davey and KOW?

EDIT: I see Davey's in Japan. The Kings?


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Davey's in Japan, and Claudio just signed with WWE with Hero hopefully following.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well shit, idk how I missed that news. Gigantic loss right there. Now for my thoughts heading into the iPPV:

- Ladder War III should be off the fuckin charts. Hoping to god ANX wins because idk if I can handle another Briscoes/WGTT match. And, ANX need to have the belts put on them.

- Ringmaster's Challenge is something different. Not too sure if I'm gonna like the length but it could easily be a classic. Eddie & Roddy have some good chemistry. My guess is that Eddie wins and gets a shot at Davey at GBH X.

- Shelton/Bennett is an awful matchup. Really wasn't a whole lot else they could do though. Who knows, maybe it'll surprise me. 

- Haas/Elgin I think could be good, but I don't have high hopes for up. Elgin should win though. Give that guy a title shot asap.

- Jacobs/Generico should be interesting to see if they go for a more storybased match compared to an exhibition. Haven't seen Jacobs wrestle in months.

- Homicide/Lethal vs. The Embassy makes sense, and coming out of it we'll hopefully get a clear challenger for Lethal. It could be any of the 3 guys really. Homicide heel turn? Would it make sense? Rhino/Lethal sounds cool though.

- The 3 way tag match should be awesome, and should kick off the show.

All in all it doesn't look as spectacular as the past few iPPVs, but I'm sure it'll still be worth my 15. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## Punk620Misteria (Aug 20, 2011)

Im definately lookin forward 2 this ppv , this is their Wrestlemania its got 2 be good


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

no this really isn't there wrestlemania. Not even close.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

For my money, this has sleeper show of the year potential written all over it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's something that would definitely put me to sleep until I hear Steen's voice.


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

I know it goes against everything that ROH has been working, but I want the Briscoes and Roddy to win. It seems like the veterans normally get the shaft, to put over the younger talent, and Edwards/King/Titus deserve the rub, but not sure i want to see them win. Seems too predictable.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

SuperDuperSonic said:


> It's something that would definitely put me to sleep until I hear Steen's voice.


that is literally exactly what happened to me at Best in the World.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

I might have a single 4th row ringside ticket available. I should know for sure soon.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Final Battle and Glory by Honor are well ahead of Death Before DisHonor in terms of ROH's biggest show of the year, their Wrestlemania.

My parents are up this weekend, but I told them I need a few hours Saturday by myself to watch this card!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Final Battle is THE show for ROH, if there's what you mean.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Hype for Steen


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I just ordered my first iPPV... Won't bother to watch it Live. Gonna give it a view on Tuesday night so I'll look to go spoiler free for a few days.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Steen is going to make this iPPV sell. I wasn't sure about buying this one but after watching Steen's video everything has changed. When I am about to make a wrestling purchase I think of each thing that I am really looking forward to to be worth about $5. I think Ladder War III will be awesome and the Ringmaster's Challenge should be great as well but the iPPV was missing one thing. They found it.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah Steen is the main reason I bought this ippv to be honest. I'm sure the card will be decent, but there is nothing really besided the ladder match I want to see match wise.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll wait until midnight and see how tired I am before ordering.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

OH SHIT!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8098886&l=d0ea33fe6f&id=71739451327


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

He scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does this start 10pm uk time ?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Does this start 10pm uk time ?


00:30, UK time, isn't it? Pre-show at midnight.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks. Thought this started at 5pm American time which is where i got confused


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, New York's only five hours behind us.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So....I don't usually ask for this, but the guys on the site I use decided not to stream ROH tonight....if ANYONE has a stream link...I NEED IT.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ehh.. I donno. I'm kind of on the fence about buying this one. Theirs nothing about the card that stands out to me as "BUY ME NOW." However, with that said, I purchased that last one (my first ROH iPPV purchase ever) and was VERY pleasantly surprised with how much fun I had watching it. Because of that I'm slightly inclined to give this one the benefit of the doubt and just buy it anyways. But I donno...


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Checking in from NYC. Apparently Demi Lovato is playing the Hammerstein at the same time. You can imagine my confusion when I walked up to the place to see a flock of pre-teens instead of wrestling fans that I know and (sort of) love.


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

enlightenedone9 said:


> Steen is going to make this iPPV sell. I wasn't sure about buying this one but after watching Steen's video everything has changed. When I am about to make a wrestling purchase I think of each thing that I am really looking forward to to be worth about $5. I think Ladder War III will be awesome and the Ringmaster's Challenge should be great as well but the iPPV was missing one thing. They found it.


I concur with this statement.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jim Cornett


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

ANX vs Briscoes should be one hell of a great match!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Great quality video on the pre-show.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

And here come the Briscoes! Great pre-show - much better than just running videotape over and over


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

I ordered the show, where do i watch it?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

StylinProfilin said:


> I ordered the show, where do i watch it?


Go back to the GFL homepage and you should see the "Play ???kbps" links.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Ordered it, lets see what ROH can do these days.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon (Jan 12, 2007)

ROH is lucky my new cable provider isn't playing the UFC Fight Night live, now I have time to kill and I'm actually anxious to see if this is gonna be a good show! I'm so behind when it comes to ROH. I do however know The Embassy probably still sucks.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

I got a reciept, but no play option??


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

StylinProfilin said:


> I got a reciept, but no play option??


Are you logged in?


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

yup


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

IM IN!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

damn it!! No streams anywhere


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> damn it!! No streams anywhere


Can't find one either.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon (Jan 12, 2007)

"Scurrying away like bees in the night!" This commentary is gonna be just dandy!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

If ANY of you find one, Message me. I'll Rep.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> If ANY of you find one, Message me. I'll Rep.


same.


----------



## Kaiju (Dec 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> If ANY of you find one, Message me. I'll Rep.


this


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

EVERY single site doesn't have it that I know about.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> EVERY single site doesn't have it that I know about.


I think you need to figure out a way to get $15 in a Paypal account, before Final Battle. You seem to have this problem every iPPV.

Do online surveys or something.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol...not every IPPV shirley...just the ones ROH shuts down, which has been a lot. Really though, Id pay them if I had my own money.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, that last match was fucking awesome!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Atrocious match. 

Booking made no sense. There was zero reason to have a three-way, no point in giving away FS-YBs and the Bucks cleanly beating a team with a title shot is Russo 101.

Execution was terrible too. The Young Bucks still don't know how to sell and it's little wonder that their careers have gone backwards over the past couple of years. That was Cole & O'Reilly's worst ROH match to date. Major clusterfuck.

Now we have to endure the Bucks' awkward heel schtick in ROH? Wonderful.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Shirley, did you like Future Shock Vs. Bucks from the previous IPPV DVD?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> Shirley, did you like Future Shock Vs. Bucks from the previous IPPV DVD?


It was better but no. The Young Bucks are the slowest learners in the business. They've been making the same basic mistakes for years now. The more I watch of them, the more they piss me off.

Hard to blame FS and the Bravados seeing as they're not supposed to be the veterans of the match but it was just a mess, overall. 

The crowd was popping because they saw 75 videogame finishers in two minutes and six invincible rasslers and then were burnt out for a good solid Generico-Jacobs match and Steen's return.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon (Jan 12, 2007)

Generico vs. Jacobs was fun, I'm hoping we didn't see the last of Steen, and I agree that the 3 way was a little cartoonish, still fun nonetheless.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> It was better but no. The Young Bucks are the slowest learners in the business. They've been making the same basic mistakes for years now. The more I watch of them, the more they piss me off.
> 
> Hard to blame FS and the Bravados seeing as they're not supposed to be the veterans of the match but it was just a mess, overall.
> 
> The crowd was popping because they saw 75 videogame finishers in two minutes and six invincible rasslers and then were burnt out for a good solid Generico-Jacobs match and Steen's return.


But wasn't that the point of the match, to be a wild spotfest?

It's like saying Kobashi/Akiyama was bad because there was no deathmatch element to it.

That match did what it was meant to well, I always judge a match by how good it does what it was meant to do, not how much it is like one certain type of match.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Intermission time, just got my second row seats to final battle, the steen angle is great and I actually enjoyed the three way, although there was no need for the bucks to go over clean


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Longest ippv intermission ever? Seems like it - now is when they should be playing vids to keep me awake


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TelkEvolon said:


> But wasn't that the point of the match, to be a wild spotfest?
> 
> It's like saying Kobashi/Akiyama was bad because there was no deathmatch element to it.
> 
> That match did what it was meant to well, I always judge a match by how good it does what it was meant to do, not how much it is like one certain type of match.


I agree but I also like people to sell moves. If you're not going to stay down, don't do a backflip off a clothesline...onto your own partner...who's doing a handstand...on the floor.

There was also too much obvious communication and co-operation, in there.

It's the kind of match that you get in indy wrestling all the time, purely because there aren't any road agents to organise things properly. 

Matches like that are what stop people from watching indy promotions.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

How is the ppv thus far? Don't just give me freaking star ratings btw


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Caponex75 said:


> How is the ppv thus far? Don't just give me freaking star ratings btw


Feels like a boxing undercard.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

the Strong/Edwards match is the first really GREAT match of the ippv


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Strong is ruthless in this match!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Caponex75 said:


> How is the ppv thus far? Don't just give me freaking star ratings btw


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2011/9...h-before-dishonor-ix-results-and-live-updates


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

That was the kind of great keep-going-till-neither-man-can-move match that ROH does so well.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Ladders & Tables being set up and Briscoes are wearing gas masks.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IT'S GON' RAIN BLOOD!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kind of regretting re-watching the first two Ladder Wars now. Show has been solid but unspectacular and this match is no different.

Plenty of time for the Ladder War to pick up but, as it stands, I don't feel the hate and there isn't much of a story developing.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

I agree with the crowd about this match - "Holy Shit!" is right!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL Shirley, everyone else is too busy marking out!


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

ANX gets a well-deserved win - looking forward to ANX vs WGTT


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow.

That was the craziest crowd I have EVER seen in my 21 years watching wrestling.

I'll give more thoughts tomorrow. No regrets ordering this ppv. ROH did not disappoint.


Another ppv, and ippv at that, better than WM 27.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome show. ROH very rarely disappoints. Even with no title matches and no Davey Richards. It just goes to show how great the talent is they have.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

The lack of belt action really didn't hinder this PPV, the title of the show implies Honor over all else anyway. A Brilliant pair of main events, coupled together really well, they were both **** matches. Its a shame the rest of the undercard was powerfully bleh (with the exception of Generico/Jacobs), wish we got a result from that, not just a LOLSTORY finish.

Glad I forked out for this one in the end, good show.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

OK show. Worth $15 but, by no means, a classic. No real must-see matches.

The lack of Davey, KOW, Corino, Cabana and Daniels was telling. Especially when the midcard hasn't been especially strong, in the past couple of years.

Production values were vastly improved. Cameras and lighting were at best ever levels. Audio failure during semi-main, though.

The Ladder War failed to convince me that King & Titus are ready for a main event spot. No comparison to the masterpiece that was the original Ladder War. Not a plot in sight. No Eddie Edwards with a broken arm, either.

*Stock raised:* Ciampa, Rhino, Haas, Elgin.
*Stock lowered:* Young Bucks, Future Shock, ANX.



Beatles123 said:


> LOL Shirley, everyone else is too busy marking out!


Maybe your perspective would be different if you had a financial investment in the show that you were watching.

I can think of an infinite number of times that ROH has given me more value for my $15.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the Ladder War was missing Generico to take the sick spots.

I'd probably put it on par with the second Ladder War.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I had a great time at the show. Really enjoyed the Elimination Tag (the Bravados were hilarious and all the spots were fun to see), Eddie/Strong, and Ladder Wars III.

Strong/Edwards was actually pretty fantastic. I was happy to see that they had Edwards play a the underdog the in the match that tried to mount a comeback against Strong. I was marking out pretty hard in the crowd when they said that Eddie only had a minute left in the match to pin Strong. I was happy to see that Edwards was able to work a match that was more than just moves. When I'm at a show live I usually don't do much analyzing of a match but I was even able to pick up on the story that they told in that one. 

After Best in the World I was kind of losing interest in ROH but this show really got it back in my good graces. 

It was also great to back in the Grand Ballroom, the atmosphere is just so much better there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, a certain someone isn't finished with ROH by a longshot.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd actually put it over BITW as an overall show tbh. Nothing touched Davey/Eddie but I'd put Eddie/Strong, LW3, the elimination tag and Generico/Jacobs (which I seriously enjoyed) over everything at BITW (apart from Generico/Daniels). I even enjoyed Haas/Elgin though me and my mate burst out laughing at the out of nowhere finish.

I'll likely rewatch it during one of my days off next week.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

I really enjoyed this iPPV. I didn't think anything was out and out bad. The 3-way tag, the opening tag, Generico vs Jacobs, and even the Elgin match were all good. Then the Ringmaster's Challenge and Ladder War III put this show over the top. One more awesome matches like that and I would have really would have been hard pressed to decide if this year's or last year's DBD was better. It was that good. And I might be in the minority but I felt this Ladder War earned the title more than the previous ones. Maybe it wasn't the best one wrestling wise but the hate was greater to me. It is a really good thing that ROH doesn't do ladder matches more often or it would ruin its importance. I say you got to buy it but that is just me.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

"where is your champion?"

Luv it


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Shirley, the 3 way elimination did not burn the crowd out, it was the fact that no one was that interested in the match.

Everyone, me included, was waiting for Steen.

That's the problem the match had, not that the crowd was not alive for it.

Loved the 3 way, the opening tag was good too, Jacobs/Generico was average and the aftermath was tops.

Still got to watch the two main events but it's already damn near worthy my money, so I'm happy.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I love ROH's slow build, instead of just blowing their load on whatever is hot.

I can't wait to the war really begins, Generico, Jacobs and Cornette attacking Steen was great. When he starts drawing the attention of the entire roster and having Richards defend ROH's Honor, that's when it really picks up.

I could see it being Richards vs Steen at some point, with Steen promising to leave if he can't beat ROH's best, by that time Cornette wants Davey to beat Steen and pride gets the better of him, leading to Steen winning and having control in ROH. Holding it ransom.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

I really liked the pacing of Generico/Jacobs, it was a real test of one upmanship, with each man trying to out class the other, while being cautious of the loooming presence of Steen.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Good show, well worth the money (even though someone who owed me paid for it).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great show, I really enjoyed it. 

- The Embassy vs. LethalCide was a basic and nice opener. Homicide's selling sucked, but you gotta give him credit for putting over a rising star.
- Decent match, but only because of Bennett. And boy, Benjamin is awful. And those people who hate Bennett, are stupid as fuck.
- 3-Way Elimination was a shitload of fun, honestly. Fast & furious right there. People wanted to see Bucks/Shock, and ROH gave it to them. I guess the feud between them is on, and I love it! Chaotic, but awesome match.
- Jacobs/Generico was very good, but the whole segment was fantastic. Seriously, Steen is magnificent bastard, and you could just feel his presence during the match. It was just a matter of time when the shit will get real.
- Haas and Benjamin should never wrestle in singles matches again. Never! Haas has no charisma whatsoever, and is so boring to watch. I feel bad for Elgin. 
- The "Ringmaster Challenge" was an amazing match. This match had almost 45 minutes of fantastic wrestling. But, the finish felt anti-climactic, which is why I don't consider this a MOTYC. But still, four stars easily.
- Ladder War III was fucking insane! Blood & violence, they promised and they delivered. ANX proved they deserve a spot in the top tier of tag teams in the world. The crowd was so bloodthirsty it was almost scary, lol. Fantastic match.

Overall, I enjoyed this more than BITW, and the crowd was phenomenal (but still with some stupid chants).


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like DBD IX i think it was a good show with good booking in almost all matches, it worth my 10/12 euros

-Embassy vs Lethal & Homicide: Good opener, Ciampa still undefeat, Homicide making the job don´t hurt Lethal and finish the feud vs Embassy, maybe now ROH book Lethal vs Ciampa for the TV Champion in the next tapings.

-Bennett vs Shelton: It was ok, i don´t like Shelton in singles and Bennett is so over in NYC.

-FS vs BB vs YB: It was a great spotfest from the 3 teams, and i like the heel turn in the finish, with the KoW leaving, ROH needs a heel team. Now they can book FutureShock vs Young Bucks in the tapings with FS winning and win hype for there Title Match at Collinsville.

-Jacobs vs Generico: The match was a very competitive match until Steen appeared. Then a great angle with Steen almost Package Piledriving Cary, greatness.

-Haas vs Elgin: Disappointing match and booking here.

-Ringmaster Challenge: I really like the concept when they announced, is perfect for the ROH Style. The match was great, maybe the best between them.

-Ladder War 3: Crazy match, at the same level of the 2 previous, Mark Briscoe is insame and the ANX should be the next ROH World Tag Team Champions. The crowd was perfect here too.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

DeeCee said:


> Shirley, the 3 way elimination did not burn the crowd out, it was the fact that no one was that interested in the match.
> 
> Everyone, me included, was waiting for Steen.
> 
> ...


Pity Steen didn't come in during the 3-Way and flatten everyone.

No, in fact the Young Bucks would have just jumped up and done a backflip triple tombstone on him and killed the angle.

Seriously, there suddenly seem to be a lot fans of garbage wrestling around. I don't know why wrestlers and wrestling companies even bother with all the effort, if they can just have three green teams wrestle a glorified trampoline match and still get people's money. My second watch of the match made me, literally, LOL at the childlike stupidity of Nick Jackson.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That's a bit unfair on FS. 

Not every match needs to be a clinic.

I too am not a fan of matches like these, but it does not stop it being a lot of fun. 

For what it was meant to be, which was a nonstop, high flying showcase, it was good.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see Shirley's reaction if or more than likely when the Buck win the straps . 

I like the Bucks , yes they can be over the top and spotty but their matches are usually very fun and do their job . Their opener against FS at BITW was a perfect way to get the fans hyped . I wouldn't go as far to call the Bucks green either . As Dee Cee said every match doesn't need to be a clinic and was good for what it was . Just because you didn't enjoy it doesn't mean other didn't .


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

DeeCee said:


> That's a bit unfair on FS.
> 
> Not every match needs to be a clinic.
> 
> ...


Anything else would of been what people don't wanna see in a match like that. It's like saying a Dragon gate 6-man is too spotty.

It's exactly what it was meant to be and did exactly what it was meant to do, get everyone fired up. 

"Leave you brain at the door."


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Pity Steen didn't come in during the 3-Way and flatten everyone.
> 
> No, in fact the Young Bucks would have just jumped up and done a backflip triple tombstone on him and killed the angle.
> 
> Seriously, there suddenly seem to be a lot fans of garbage wrestling around. I don't know why wrestlers and wrestling companies even bother with all the effort, if they can just have three green teams wrestle a glorified trampoline match and still get people's money. My second watch of the match made me, literally, LOL at the childlike stupidity of Nick Jackson.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

geraldinhio said:


> Can't wait to see Shirley's reaction if or more than likely when the Buck win the straps .
> 
> I like the Bucks , yes they can be over the top and spotty but their matches are usually very fun and do their job . Their opener against FS at BITW was a perfect way to get the fans hyped . I wouldn't go as far to call the Bucks green either . As Dee Cee said every match doesn't need to be a clinic and was good for what it was . Just because you didn't enjoy it doesn't mean other didn't .


I agree with this. Strategies and game plan for tag team matches are relatively simple, and The Young Bucks fit perfectly. Sure, they have plenty of flaws as singles competitors, but as a tag team - they are pretty good. Their selling sucks sometimes, but it's relatively acceptable in tag team matches.

Btw, I'm really looking forward to the Young Bucks/Future Shock feud, it could produce some breathtaking matches.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Steen vs. Davey-Final Battle?

BOOK IT!


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

FUCK YOU DAVEY!!

KILL STEEN KILL!!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Watching the show now, the Steen segment was pretty great, when he went to piledrive Cary I shit bricks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Show was horribly average I thought. Maybe the most depressed I've felt watching a ROH show in a while.

Opener was boring and sub par. Lethal coming out with the TV belt and no explanation was poor unless I missed it but I'm reasonably sure I didn't. Hate the logo and even more how it's plastered all over the rails. New ring looks fine though. Only watched this hoping Rhino would have some cool spots and he may as well not been there. Pointless match.

Nothing on this earth can make me watch Bennett/Benjamin.

3 way was horrible and complete night and day compared to the BITW match. 3 men being in the ring at the same time and only being able to tag your own partner was stupid. Total clusterfuck at times. Bucks' new gear looks atrocious. Awful flow and having FS lose going into the title show was absymal.

Generico/Jacobs was really hard to sit through. Crowd just wasn't into it all and the slow stalling start just killed what was left of them. Nothing match. The Steen run in was lazily done imo. Steen just appeared and didn't get the reaction you'd hope for. Maybe the crowd were badly miced though. Didn't really achieve anything that the awesome BITW segment didn't. 

Started watching Haas/Elgin but then it bored me to death in the first 5 minutes so I skipped it. If Haas and Benjamin are gonna be your champs at least have them do something worthwile on an iPPV. 

Strong/Edwards was really hard to sit through. No reason to get invested in the match and they brought nothing fresh to the situation. Again totally pointless in the long run and nothing was really achieved besides Strong losing again.

Ladder War III was the MOTN but it was still under *** or maybe bordering it. The fans fucking sucked all show. I'd be happy if I never saw another streamer at a ROH show. The fans chanting for blood when it was glaringly obvious that King wasn't blading annoyed the shit out of me. Fucking idiots chanting for blood. Some good spots but nothing that hasn't been done over and over again in these types of matches. No story to the match or tension or character dynamic or anything. Just lots of blood and weapon spots. ANX still don't look ready to be carrying anything themselves and at this point I don't think they ever will be. Titus will never be a top guy and King could be but he's been "could be" for so long now I doubt he'll ever get there.

B show at best and putting it on iPPV was a horrible decision when you consider how many potential ROH fans only get the iPPV shows and then they see an average nothing show like this. Poor timing of the show with so much talent away and so little build to the show or any of the matches.*


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with Seabs on all accounts. I had to turn off the ladder war.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion

But I can't help but feel me and Seabs were watching a completely different show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm surprised at some of the hate the show is getting. I was at both DBD and BITW live and I thought last night's show was better in every possible way.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm surprised at some of the hate the show is getting. I was at both DBD and BITW live and I thought last night's show was better in every possible way.


I thought the show was better than BITW personally


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Best in the World is also my least favorite ROH show that I've ever been to (and I was at Boiling Point!) and has my least favorite match that I've ever seen in person on the card, the 4-Way Elimination, so it would be pretty tough for DBD to be worse than BITW from my point of view at least.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

bubz123 said:


> Watching the show now, the Steen segment was pretty great, when he went to piledrive Cary I shit bricks.


Oh yeah, it had that real Austin McMahon feel from way back when.

You can't put your hands on Cary!


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm surprised at some of the hate the show is getting. I was at both DBD and BITW live and I thought last night's show was better in every possible way.


Same for me, as someone earlier had posted, no match was as good as Edwards/Davey, but every match was at least decent, unlike Best in the World. This show was consistently good throughout. I really enjoyed Edwards/Strong, a lot more than I was expecting to. And I'd say this Ladder War was right on par with the last.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Show felt like Friday B-show to me with a great Steen angle and a Ladder War tacked on. The Ringmaster Challenge was probably the worst of the three Strong/Edwards matches this year, the undercard was generally meh with a Mike Bennett match which was like every other Mike Bennett match ever and a disappointing Haas/Elgin match dragging it down. Ladder War 3 was alright and better then 2 but doesn't hold a candle to the first. King signing the contract with Jay's blood was a nice touch though.


----------



## Dark Patriot (Nov 15, 2008)

did anyone get by the merchandise table and notice that all the t-shirts they had were black?


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

As long as ROH keeps the price under $20. It's a steal.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Just saw Steen's post DBD promo, guy is awesome.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

does anyone know the song that Haas and Benj. used last night.. for the life of me, i can't figure out what it is


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

okay, finally managed to watch the show. thoughts:

- Ciampa is awesome and I want to see him with the TV title or something bigger ASAP. That has nothing to do with the actual match, which was just kind of there, just saying that he's one of the few guys in ROH today who just gets it.

- I fell asleep watching Benjamin/Bennett. And I had ten hours of sleep last night. My main observation from this match is that New York wrestling fans are appalling scumfucks. Calling a wrestler you don't like a ......, real fucking edgy, you pieces of shit.

- The Bravados are fucking gold. Now Lancelot needs to get a haircut too.

- I really didn't like the three-way tag. It tried to be a PWG spotfest tag but didn't work at all. Thank god the Bucks apparently turned heel afterwards because a FS-Bucks feud with the Bucks as heels would be great.

- Generico vs. Jacobs was a nothing match. DC is right that the crowd was dead because they were waiting for Steen, they got super hot when he turned up. I could have done with a little more progression from the Steen appearance, but it looks like that was taken care of via Youtube promo. The angle is phenomenal and I love every second of it.

- Haas vs. Elgin was atrocious. I knew it was going to suck horribly going in, and it entirely did. Haas has a total aversion to not being on offense that makes Eddie Edwards look like Ricky Steamboat and Elgin obviously isn't taken seriously enough to call the shots in the ring. This was abysmally laid out. Also WGTT getting their own shirt makes me mad because it means they probably won't leave anytime soon.

- Strong/Edwards was a tale of two matches: one phenomenal one whenever Strong was on offense, and one horrible one whenever Edwards was. That doesn't mean Edwards sucked in this match, in fact it was probably his best performance ever. He actually played an underdog, and while his selling wasn't great, he actually let Strong get some heat, and Strong capitalized perfectly. The bits with the chair on the outside were really good, and I actually bought the countout tease for once (the ironman stip helped a lot). Strong's falls felt believable, and his character work was off the charts (sitting in the corner grabbing a casual drink of water while Edwards struggles to his feet was a great visual). Edwards, on the other hand, started to repeat his spots, including the setups, which just revealed how choreographed his entire moveset is. The stupid backpack stunner is what I'm mostly thinking of here. There were some timing issues as well, but I think I could go up to **** on this one. Strong's offensive segments were just that good.

- Fuck the NYC crowd again, btw.

- Ladder War III was better than the second one, but nowhere near the first. Titus was great, but apart from him nobody really brought any sort of hate. King obviously wasn't blading which made the fans chanting for blood embarrassing and the Briscoes throwing chairs at his head kind of sickening. It had some good drama, but I just didn't feel the hatred that the first LW (and to a lesser extent the second) had. It was missing that Kevin Steen aspect, as well as the Generico to take the crazy bumps. Titus was awesome though, and I'm glad ANX won because it means we'll hopefully be spared another Briscoes-WGTT match.

Overall this was significantly better than BITW and 9YA, but clearly below the HTCS shows. I enjoyed it, but I definitely could have enjoyed it more. WOTY for me is going to come down to Strong and Steen, because Strong has just been that fucking good in the ring and I'm becoming more and more convinced he should never have dropped the belt, and Steen because oh my god that character work.

Star ratings~!

Embassy tag: **3/4
Benjamin/Bennett: n/a (fell asleep)
Bravados/FS/Bucks: **1/2
Generico/Jacobs: n/a (Steen segment: ***3/4)
Haas/Elgin: *
Strong/Edwards: ****
Ladder War III: ***1/2


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I've heard King works as a model so that may be why


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Or maybe he has half a brain cell left and doesn't want his head looking a total mess when he's older. He didn't need to blade either. The crowd chanting for blood made them look like complete total smarky dumbasses. *


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kenny is a Chippendale and needs that face to get a WWE deal. He's also black, which ruins the visual effect of the blood.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Or maybe he has half a brain cell left and doesn't want his head looking a total mess when he's older. He didn't need to blade either. The crowd chanting for blood made them look like complete total smarky dumbasses. *


That wasn't a smarky thing at all. That was the Briscoes being total badasses and the crowd reacting to it. When you're actually at the show and watching the match you don't think, "King isn't going to blade."


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

It was pretty apparent that King wasn't going to blade and there wasn't any use for the fans to lose their minds about it. King was probably the smartest of the four taking the least amount of wild bumps in the match.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I have to admit, I hate when smarks complain about smarks acting like smarks.

Just seems like a pot/kettle type of deal


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No I get some of the complaints. If fans ruin the atmosphere for a match than people have every reason to complain. I just don't think the "blood" chants were an example of the crowd being a munch of smarks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Depends on your definition of a smark I guess. Not gonna debate with anyone about that but they definitely hurt the match and it made it feel like a trashy hardcore match that you'd get in CZW where people blade and take stupid bumps because that's what they do. I absolutely deteste blood thirsty fans as well. It's so stupid that they go to a wrestling show and then expect these wrestlers who bust their asses just for their fucking enjoyment as it as to start bleeding buckets. What happens if King starts doing that for every big match he's in and then he for whatever reason he has to retire from wrestling and find himself another job with a forehead that's all messed up due to blading. Made the whole ROH product seem trashy and cheap by chanting for blood too. Casual fans who go to wrestling shows to have fun would never start chanting for blood.*


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I 100% disagree but lets leave it at that


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

it's a ladder war, what did you expect the crowd to chant for?

I get it's cool to hate on New York crowds, and they can indeed be a little too wrapped up in being cool and edgy sometimes, but this was not one of those occasions.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> No I get some of the complaints. If fans ruin the atmosphere for a match than people have every reason to complain. I just don't think the "blood" chants were an example of the crowd being a munch of smarks.


A munch of smarks? Is that the official collective noun?


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

What a shock -- wrestling fans want more blood.

New York fans are like anywhere else really.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, with an added sense of superiority and entitlement.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> Yeah, with an added sense of superiority and entitlement.


Why has it suddenly become cool to hate on New York fans?

I think part of it is jealously because New York has been a wrestling capital for a long time.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bobdoyle said:


> Why has it suddenly become cool to hate on New York fans?
> 
> I think part of it is jealously because New York has been a wrestling capital for a long time.


Final battle 2009. Austin Aries/Tyler Black.

Twinkies.

All that needs to be said. 

I'd guess Final Battle this year is inside the Hammerstein, but I'd love it in Canada.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHY DID I EVEN WATCH THIS


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DeeCee said:


> Final battle 2009. Austin Aries/Tyler Black.
> 
> Twinkies.
> 
> ...


It's in the Grand Ballroom. ROH would have been hyping it up a lot more if they were in the Hammerstein as they would have a lot more tickets to sell. 

And the New York crowd has done some pretty stupid things. I still get annoyed whenever everyone starts with the "twinkie" shit. Also calling Bennet a f..aggot was just embarrassing. There was actually a fan in the front row that told the group of people chanting that that they were going a little too far.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> Final battle 2009. Austin Aries/Tyler Black.
> 
> Twinkies.
> 
> ...


"Twinkies" can't measure up to the 2004 wave.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Final battle 2009. Austin Aries/Tyler Black.
> 
> Twinkies.
> 
> ...


Plenty of towns chant Twinkies


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

If the crowd did that in anything other than those awful late '09 Aries matches, I'd agree with you. But the Delirious and Williams matches deserved to be crapped all over.

Its really hard to believe that I became a hardcore ROH fan in 2009.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> Plenty of towns chant Twinkies


no they don't.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

10AS will probably be at the Hammerstein.

As for NYC crowds. They aren't anywhere near as hot as they used to be. Which is a large part of why the "sense of entitlement" stuff gets thrown around.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

idk about this show but there's been plenty of times it's ROH's fault for doing a piss poor job at miking the crowd or they just have crappy audio. It's been like 2 years since they have this problem.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Bobdoyle said:


> Plenty of towns chant Twinkies


I've only heard it New York. I believe one person attempted to do it at the Wrestlemania weekend shows and he got booed. I'm also 90% sure that person was from New York and had traveled to Atlanta for the weekend. 



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> 10AS will probably be at the Hammerstein.
> 
> As for NYC crowds. They aren't anywhere near as hot as they used to be. Which is a large part of why the "sense of entitlement" stuff gets thrown around.


From what I've experienced there are certain matches where the crowd is awesome and other times when the match just gets no reaction. Even so I would still say that NYC gives ROH it's biggest and one of the loudest crowds. I mean NYC is hotter than any B-Show crowd and isn't that far behind Chicago and Toronto. I also think we have the right to feel entitled to a good show. We pay the most for tickets ($100 for front row seats to Final Battle and $25 to sit in shitty GA seats) and draw the most fans so I don't think it's crazy to believe that we should get the best shows.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> no they don't.


Trying to tell me with a straight face Chicago doesn't?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Best in the World is also my least favorite ROH show that I've ever been to (and I was at Boiling Point!) *and has my least favorite match that I've ever seen in person on the card, the 4-Way Elimination*, so it would be pretty tough for DBD to be worse than BITW from my point of view at least.


If that is your least favorite match you've ever seen in person, you sir are a lucky lucky man.


----------



## peety14 (Apr 26, 2006)

right infront of me was the big spot that happend where 1 of the Briscoe brothers jumps off like a 20 ft ladder. I cant believe i saw that live!! Right in front of me! I thought they were dead! i saw it on ippv also and it didnt seem as crazy as in person. Good thing i was by the rampt cause all the sick bumps of the night seemed like it was done by the ramp lol. 

courious question.... any1 know the name of the jimmy jacobs theme that played at the event?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

xzeppelinfootx said:


> If that is your least favorite match you've ever seen in person, you sir are a lucky lucky man.


I've seen a 20 minute Jeff Hardy/Vladamir Kozlov match that was the main event at a house show I paid $50 to sit ringside at. I've seen a lot of just horrendous matches and that four way tag was the worst by far. 

I will admit that I am really lucky with all the great wrestling that I've had the chance to see live but there is still a good amount of shit that I've had to sit through.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Bobdoyle said:


> Trying to tell me with a straight face Chicago doesn't?


I've never heard a twinkies chant at a Chicago show, no. Nor Toronto.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

I love blanket statements about the New York crowds. From what I could tell, all of the stupid chants came from one small area of the crowd in the section underneath the hard camera. The Twinkies shit was a little louder since there were a few more people scattered around who think it's still funny (and it was funny the first time, I don't care what anyone says; it got me through Aries/Williams). Again, though, there's only a small percentage of people who act like fucktards and try to get themselves over.

Also, Jimmy Jacobs got an "emo f****t" chant from the super classy fans in Markham at Bound by Hate.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Meteora2004 said:


> Also, Jimmy Jacobs got an "emo f****t" chant from the super classy fans in Markham at Bound by Hate.


He got that everywhere. Nothing wrong with that chant.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

The Toronto crowds are almost as bad, but they don't do the Twinkies thing and it's really hard to find a wrestling crowd without some people who think it's cool to call the heels ......s.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

jawbreaker said:


> The Toronto crowds are almost as bad, but they don't do the Twinkies thing and it's really hard to find a wrestling crowd without some people who think it's cool to call the heels ......s.


I like you.

Every time someone yelled out TWINKIES, I happily told them to shut the fuck up. I got a couple looks, but fuck those motherfuckers.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't mind Twinkies in a nothing match but when its the Main/Semi Main. Its just unnecessary.

Either way some ratings/notes from Alvarez & Meltzer on DBD IX

Alvarez
- 3 Way Elimination - ***1/2
- Edwards/Strong - ****1/4
- Ladder War - ****

Meltzer
- Apparently the iPPV numbers were down on previous iPPVs but no official number was released.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Usually I'll agree on the Twinkies chant, but for that Final Battle 09 match and the way it went as long as the fans didn't storm the ring/throw stuff they could chant whatever they wanted. 

And not shocked at ipppv numbers being down for this show, it seemed like there was little hype for it and it felt like a lame-duck show before tv started.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

What kind of buyrate did it get? I didnt watch but Im trying to get into ROH. Are they higher/lower than TNA?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

almost 175K, so higher than TNA probably


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I expected the numbers to be down, they hardly promoted the show until the week of, very foolish decision.


----------

